# VIC: Apollo Bay 8-9 Dec 07



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Heading down to Apollo Bay with some workmates over the weekend, yak on roofracks for sure. Hopefully i'll get down there Fri night (heading back to melb sunday arvo). I don't have any definite plans on when and where to fish at this stage, but if anyone was keen on making the trek down, give me a buzz/txt on 0428 585 182 (or 0425 792 714) and i'm sure we can hook something up. The vague plan is an early sat morning session on the Aire for bream/EPs then back up to Apollo Bay for the weekend. Sat arvo i wouldn't mind trying a few surf launches/landings then take some gear out beyond the breakers at either Wild Dog or Marengo...surf conditions permitting. Is there anywhere to escape the surf? was considering using the harbour as a entry/exit point to avoid the breakers - just don't want to be hit by waves coming around the front of the breakwater.

Anyone's welcome, just let me know. Any tips / local knowledge i'm open to anything as i haven't fished the area since i was a kid, and never from a yak before.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Mushi sounds like a great trip but I am caught up with work this weekend  Attached is a photo of the area and as you can see Marengo is off limits around the reef. I've caught a lot of really good fish out of the harbour from a canoe, haven't fished there for years, I love the area its less commercialised than lorn. Sorry Poddy I know you fish there a bit 

Good luck cant wait to see the report


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Wish I was down in Vic for this one Dave 

As Gonefishn says, you have to be careful of the recent marine parks around AB. I would definately have a fish in the harbour itself, a lot of guys launch small tinnys and just fish in the harbour for trevors, squid etc. I've caught a lot of couta, squid, trevors, mullet, etc fishing off the edges of the harbour, there are some real quality fish in there at times.

As for the surf launches, pick your day and BE CAREFUL! If it looks borderline don't bother. Sorry if I sound like your mum, but they don't call it the surf coast for nothing. We've had a few nasty entries/exits while SCUBA diving from the shore around AB, especially when the swell picks up while you're out :?


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Cheers for the tips guys - see what i can pull out  also anyone tempted - u can get me on 0428 585 182 (phone with other number i mentioned went underwater :? )

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

hope ya get onto 'em Dave...be looking out for ya report 8)


----------

